# iPod Touch 4th gen won't charge from outlet



## SLBurnell (Jan 8, 2012)

My iPod Touch 4th generation will not charge from a wall socket anymore. I bought a new Apple USB socket and a new charging cable but that did not solve the problem. It will charge if I plug it into a computer with iTunes open. I am thoroughly stumped. I tried to "restore" it through iTunes but that did not work. I am at my wit's end trying to troubleshoot this but nothing so far has worked. Does anyone here have a solution to this vexing problem? 

Thanks in advance for all assistance offered.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi I suggest you contact the genius bar for an appointment sorry but you seem to have covered most things here and on the apple forum.


----------

